# "impvovement required" SE afternoon



## steve1997 (Jul 12, 2011)

I got a "Improvement Required" in the afternoon section of the SE. Does anyone know how they grade these questions or have any assumptions on how they grade it? Assuming each question is worth 25 points what whould a "improvement required" get you?


----------



## djsarata (Jul 12, 2011)

Well they define it in simple terms on the same sheet. I got the same thing. I don't think anyone knows how the exams are graded. I thought for sure I would get hammered on problems that ended up acceptable. It just means we missed something they were looking for.


----------



## steve1997 (Jul 12, 2011)

Did you fail the exam? I only took the vertical portion and I didnt do too bad but not enough to pass apparently


----------



## djsarata (Jul 12, 2011)

My results are in the other thread... with a question for you...


----------

